# I broke / I have broken my foot today



## Ikazten

Hi,

What would you say is it correct, a) or b) and why?

I am not going to play tennis tomorrow because  a) I broke my foot today
                                                                  b) I have broken my foot today

I guess the difference is that in a) I broke my foot in a period of time outside the moment of speaking, for instance, I broke my feet in the morning and I'm in the afternoon.
but assuming this explanation for a) I don't know how to explain b)

any help, please

thanks


----------



## Gabriel

I was told that when the event happened in a specific moment in the past and you mention that moment, you must use simple past.

Let's see what the natives and experts have to say.


----------



## kayokid

Hello.

I don't know any rule for this but I would say:
"... because I broke my foot today."

As I've mentioned before, _in general_, in modern AmE the tendency (or so it seems to me) is that the present perfect is dying.
The only time I think I would use, "I've broken my foot," is immediately after it happened. (As in: "Oh man, that hurts! I've broken my foot, I just know it!") And even then I would probably say, "Oh man, that hurts! I just broke my foot. I know it."

Let's see what others say.


----------



## donbill

Hello kayokid,

Is the present perfect dying? I think I've asked you the same question before. (Note that I just asked you again, and I used present perfect, but also note that I used simple past to tell you that I had just used present perfect!) Do you have any statistical evidence to substantiate the tense's impending demise? 

I agree with you, however, that the simple past seems far natural in the context of the original post.

Un saludo


----------



## kayokid

donbill said:


> Hello kayokid,
> 
> Is the present perfect dying? I think I've asked you the same question before. (Note that I just asked you again, and I used present perfect, but also note that I used simple past to tell you that I had just used present perfect!) Do you have any statistical evidence to substantiate the tense's impending demise?
> 
> I agree with you, however, that the simple past seems far natural in the context of the original post.
> 
> Un saludo



Hello donbill!

This is my own personal opinion based on my own use of the language and what I hear used in everyday speech.


----------



## arat

I'd say the use of "today" makes the simple past more appropriate (something happened to me earlier today that will make it impossible for me to play tomorrow). Without it, however, I'd use the present perfect (i have a broken foot and won't be able to play tomorrow)."


----------



## SevenDays

Ikazten said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would you say is it correct, a) or b) and why?
> 
> I am not going to play tennis tomorrow because  a) I broke my foot today
> b) I have broken my foot today
> 
> I guess the difference is that in a) I broke my foot in a period of time outside the moment of speaking, for instance, I broke my feet in the morning and I'm in the afternoon.
> but assuming this explanation for a) I don't know how to explain b)
> 
> any help, please
> 
> thanks



The idea is that the present perfect says that something happened (or never happened) _before the time of speaking_; the exact time is unimportant: _I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow because I have broken my foot_. When you have an adverb that makes a specific reference to time, the present perfect is optional and often not used: _because I broke my foot today_.
Cheers


----------



## donbill

arat said:


> I'd say the use of "today" makes the simple past more appropriate (something happened to me earlier today that will make it impossible for me to play tomorrow). Without it, however, I'd use the present perfect (i have a broken foot and won't be able to play tomorrow)."



It seems to me that the Peninsular Spanish use of the pretérito perfecto compuesto is not always a good guide for the use of present perfect in English. Sometimes it fits; sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Julvenzor

donbill said:


> It seems to me that the Peninsular Spanish use of the pretérito perfecto compuesto is not always a good guide for the use of present perfect in English. Sometimes it fits; sometimes it doesn't.




No doubts. Here (Spain) it's possible even to say (literally) "I've broken my leg a week ago".  
If my leg continues being broken, why not? Are you suffering for me?


----------



## donbill

Julvenzor said:


> Are you suffering for me?



I have just read your post. In fact, I read it just seconds ago. I smiled when I read it, and I've been smiling since then.


----------



## Ikazten

Hola,

Muy aclaratorias las explicaciones que habéis dado, pero quería puntualizar algo a través de otro ejemplo

En español, consideramos un día como una unidad de tiempo indivisible a efectos del uso de ciertos tiempos verbales. Entonces cuando estamos por la tarde y queremos preguntar a alguien si ha desayunado utilizamos un pretérito prefecto compuesto, precisamente por eso. Es decir, únicamente cuando cambiamos de día utilizaremos el pretérito indefinido (simple past). Sin embargo, y que cualquiera me corrija si fuere necesario, en inglés esto no ocurre. Si son las 3, las 5 las 8 o las 11 de la noche y queremos preguntar a alguien si ha desayunado esta mañana, le diríamos "did you have breakfast this morning?"  sin embargo, si fuesen las 11 a.m preguntaríamos "have you had breakfast this morning?". 

Por lo tanto, siguiendo vuestras explicaciones, usariamos el past simple con "today" porque especifica el tiempo "did you have breakfast today?" sin embargo diriamos "have you had breakfast?" sin "today" y con present perfect. Sin embargo, y entendiendo que la pregunta "have you had breakfast this morning" es correcta, esta explicación no vale para este caso.

perdonad por el lío de ideas


----------



## gooses67

Hello kayokit
Maybe the present perfect is dying but I thing is more correct to say in that case the present perfect. If it was two or more days I think you shuold use the simple past.
What do you think?
See ya and thank you for advanced.


----------



## gooses67

Ikazten said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muy aclaratorias las explicaciones que habéis dado, pero quería puntualizar algo a través de otro ejemplo
> 
> En español, consideramos un día como una unidad de tiempo indivisible a efectos del uso de ciertos tiempos verbales. Entonces cuando estamos por la tarde y queremos preguntar a alguien si ha desayunado utilizamos un pretérito prefecto compuesto, precisamente por eso. Es decir, únicamente cuando cambiamos de día utilizaremos el pretérito indefinido (simple past). Sin embargo, y que cualquiera me corrija si fuere necesario, en inglés esto no ocurre. Si son las 3, las 5 las 8 o las 11 de la noche y queremos preguntar a alguien si ha desayunado esta mañana, le diríamos "did you have breakfast this morning?"  sin embargo, si fuesen las 11 a.m preguntaríamos "have you had breakfast this morning?".
> 
> Por lo tanto, siguiendo vuestras explicaciones, usariamos el past simple con "today" porque especifica el tiempo "did you have breakfast today?" sin embargo diriamos "have you had breakfast?" sin "today" y con present perfect. Sin embargo, y entendiendo que la pregunta "have you had breakfast this morning" es correcta, esta explicación no vale para este caso.
> 
> perdonad por el lío de ideas



Hola ikatzen
Yo creo que es como tu dices... Para mi suena más lógico y natural como tu lo dices...
Pero veremos lo que dice donbill p kayoket que son americanos...
Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Al menos en inglés británico, es perfectamente posible usar "today" con el "present perfect".  Eso está claro. Y seguro que "I've broken my foot" (= my foot is broken now) es perfecto, al igual que es posible usar "I broke my leg". Dependerá del contexto.

"I've broken my foot today". El tema es esta frase en concreto. A mí me parece que, en principio, no se usaría tampoco en inglés británico porque "breaking my foot" es una acción acabada y, en sí, sin relación con el presente. Me gustaría oír otras opiniones.

Un saludo.


----------



## donbill

Hola ikazten:

Tienes razón: es un lío.

(a las 11:00 de la mañana) 
Did you eat breakfast this morning? 
Have you eaten breakfast yet? 
Have you eaten breakfast today?

(a las 2:00 de la tarde) 
Did you eat breakfast this morning? (It's no longer morning; that period of time is now past.)
You ate breakfast this morning, didn't you? 
You look hungry. Have you eaten today? (It is still 'today,' so I'd use present perfect here.)

(a las 11:00 del la noche)
Did you eat breakfast this morning?
Did you have lunch?
Have you eaten today?

Saludos


----------



## arat

donbill said:


> It seems to me that the Peninsular Spanish use of the pretérito perfecto compuesto is not always a good guide for the use of present perfect in English. Sometimes it fits; sometimes it doesn't.


 Agreed. It is not; though as you probably know the use of the pretérito perfecto compuesto varies a lot within the peninsula too. Still, from your words I can only come to the conclusion that what i said before in my reply to Ikazten was wrong. I'd be most grateful for an explanation that would both help Ikazten with his/her query and prevent me from making further mistakes.

Thanks ever so much


----------



## Gabriel

Ikazten said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muy aclaratorias las explicaciones que habéis dado, pero quería puntualizar algo a través de otro ejemplo
> 
> En español, consideramos un día como una unidad de tiempo indivisible a efectos del uso de ciertos tiempos verbales. Entonces cuando estamos por la tarde y queremos preguntar a alguien si ha desayunado utilizamos un pretérito prefecto compuesto, precisamente por eso. Es decir, únicamente cuando cambiamos de día utilizaremos el pretérito indefinido (simple past).



Te creo que eso es así por donde tú vives y probablemente muchos otros lugares, pero creeme que en mucho otros no.
(A la tarde, después de un día de trabajo muy agitado). "Hoy ni almorcé".
No voy a jugar al tenis mañana porque hoy me rompí el pie. (No veo ningún problema en decirlo así).


----------



## Ikazten

Gabriel, en cuanto al uso del pretérito indefinido en esos casos, casi seguro que se considera incorrecto ya que al día se la considera una unidad de tiempo indivisible en estos casos. Por ejemplo, un gallego lo diría así "hoy almorcé" posiblemente porque en gallego se diga así.

En el caso arriba expuesto, creo hasta que no aparezcan profesores o expertos en lingüística será complicado ver las diferencias aunque ha quedado más claro. espero que alguno de con la diferencia exacta

gracias a todos


----------



## donbill

arat said:


> Agreed. It is not; though as you probably know the use of the pretérito perfecto compuesto varies a lot within the peninsula too. Still, from your words I can only come to the conclusion that what i said before in my reply to Ikazten was wrong. I'd be most grateful for an explanation that would both help Ikazten with his/her query and prevent me from making further mistakes.
> 
> Thanks ever so much



Hello arat,

You were not wrong at all! As you point out, there's variation within the Peninsula itself. And, of course, there's a lot of variation between Peninsular and Latin American usage. My remark was general; it was not intended as a correction.

Un saludo


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Al menos en inglés británico, es perfectamente posible usar "today" con el "present perfect".  Eso está claro. Y seguro que "I've broken my foot" (= my foot is broken now) es perfecto, al igual que es posible usar "I broke my leg". Dependerá del contexto.
> 
> "I've broken my foot today". El tema es esta frase en concreto. A mí me parece que, en principio, no se usaría tampoco en inglés británico porque "breaking my foot" es una acción acabada y, en sí, sin relación con el presente. Me gustaría oír otras opiniones.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola blasita,

Supongamos que te llamo por teléfono a las 10 de la mañana para decirte que no puedo ir a tu fiesta esta noche. No sé si te diría _*I can't go to your party because I broke my leg* _or _*I can't go to your party because I've broken*_ _*my leg*_. Pero si precisara el contexto un poco más, diría *"I can't go to your party because I broke my leg* *earlier this morning"*. No diría _**I can't go to your party because I've broken my leg earlier this morning.*_

Imaginemos esta situación. Bailamos, y bailo con tanto entusiasmo que de repente me encuentro de bruces en el suelo eek. Medio muerto de vergüenza, diría, _*Blasita, I can't go on. I think I've broken my leg.

*_Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

Ikazten said:


> Gabriel, en cuanto al uso del pretérito indefinido en esos casos, casi seguro que se considera incorrecto



Hola Ikazten.
Nuevamente, te creo que eso es así por ahí, pero creeme que por acá no.
Te puedo asegurar con total y absoluta certeza que esos son no solo correctos, sino que los únicos posibles por acá ya que el pretérito perfecto compuesto simplemente no se usa. Entonces, simplemente no te queda otra que usar el indefinido.
Hoy me leventé a las seis. Todavía no había salido de la ducha cuando sonó el teléfono por primera vez. Ya empezaban a molestar del trabajo.
Hoy terminé de bañarme y desayuné a las 7.
Hoy, cuando caminaba hacia la parada del colectivo, me resbalé y me esguinzé un tobillo.
Hoy estuve trabajando todo el día, tan apurado que ni paré para comer.
Ahora estoy de nuevo en la calle porque hoy tengo dentista y hoy a la noche tengo que buscar a los chinos al hotel porque hoy los voy a llevar a cenar.
Y todo esto, hoy. Puse los "hoy" en todas las oraciones sólo para mostrar. Obviamente, si dices todo eso junto la mayoría de los "hoy" se omitirían.
Por más que sea una unidad de tiempo, hay un montón de tiempos ahí (conté cinco). No aparecen ni el pretérito perfecto compuesto ni el futuro simple porque en esta zona no se usan ninguno de los dos.
Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel

donbill said:


> Hola blasita,
> 
> Supongamos que te llamo por teléfono a las 10 de la mañana para decirte que no puedo ir a tu fiesta esta noche. No sé si te diría _*I can't go to your party because I broke my leg* _or _*I can't go to your party because I've broken*_ _*my leg*_. Pero si precisara el contexto un poco más, diría *"I can't go to your party because I broke my leg* *earlier this morning"*. No diría _**I can't go to your party because I've broken my leg earlier this morning.*_
> 
> Imaginemos esta situación. Bailamos, y bailo con tanto entusiasmo que de repente me encuentro de bruces en el suelo eek. Medio muerto de vergüenza, diría, _*Blasita, I can't go on. I think I've broken my leg.
> 
> *_Saludos



Esa explicación está bastante alineada con lo que me enseñaron a mí (BrE):

Past simple se usa para una acción puntual que terminó en un momento determinado que además se menciona o está implícito.
Present perfect se usa para acciones que empezaron y todavía no terminaron o acaban de terminar en este instante, y con since, for, until, ever, never, yet, already, all my life, etc., y en general cuando no se especifica el momento.

Have you seen my keys?
No, I haven't seen them lately, but I saw them yesterday.

Have you ever been in combat?
Yes, I have. I was in combat in 1990 in Irak, during Desert Storm.


----------



## blasita

Como comentario para todos los foreros: hay diferencias regionales en el uso del pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto en español, incluso las puede haber dentro del propio país. Se pueden consultar los hilos que hay abiertos sobre el tema en el SE. También las hay entre el inglés británico y el americano, aunque en menor medida que en español.

Hola, Donbill:

Gracias por la explicación (comentario n.º 20). Me he podido explicar mal: todo eso ya lo sé, mi duda es si en inglés británico se puede llegar a usar "have broken my X" con "today" explícito y de manera natural en ese ejemplo. Digo en inglés británico porque ya me imaginaba que en el americano no.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Assertions like the following

_"... in modern AmE the tendency (or so it seems to me) is that the present perfect is dying."

_are dangerous in that some non-native speaker of English might be induced to believe them and/or be tempted to produce utterances of this kind:

— This is the third time I told you to stop that racket
— We lived here for three years now and we think this is the most comfortable ... 
etc.

GS


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Hola, Donbill:
> 
> Gracias por la explicación (comentario n.º 20). Me he podido explicar mal: todo eso ya lo sé, mi duda es si en inglés británico se puede llegar a usar "have broken my X" con "today" explícito y de manera natural en ese ejemplo. Digo en inglés británico porque ya me imaginaba que en el americano no.



Y ya sabía que ya lo sabías. Se me ocurrió que otros contextos pudieran ayudar a otros foreros a comprenderlo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## sound shift

SevenDays said:


> The idea is that the present perfect says that something happened (or never happened) _before the time of speaking_; the exact time is unimportant: _I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow because I have broken my foot_. When you have an adverb that makes a specific reference to time, the present perfect is optional and often not used: _because I broke my foot today_.


Estoy de acuerdo con esto. Yo no diría "I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow because I broke my foot today", ni "I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow because I have broken my foot today."

 Diría "I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow, because I've broken my foot. I was carrying some bricks this morning, and dropped one of them" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## loudspeaker

sound shift said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con esto. Yo no diría "I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow because I broke my foot today", ni "I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow because I have broken my foot today."
> 
> Diría "I'm not going to play tennis tomorrow, because I've broken my foot. I was carrying some bricks this morning, and dropped one of them" o algo por el estilo.




Y yo estoy de acuerdo con esto (además de lo que dice SevenDays). 
Tengo la impresión de que nuestros amigos nativos de español tampoco dirían:
No voy a jugar al tenis mañana porque hoy me he roto/rompí un pie. 
Dirían "No voy a jugar al tenis mañana porque me he roto/rompí un pie"..., y a continuación la explicación: resulta que esta mañana se me cayó un ladrillo en el pie cuando los llevaba, bla, bla, bla. 

Tanto en inglés como en español, si añadimos" today/hoy" parece que nos referimos a una acción "habitual" (entre comillas bien grandes), como si uno se rompiese un pie con frecuencia. 
Algo bien distinto a:
"How many e-mails have you sent today?" o "I've seen your sister today". Las dos acciones que, sean o no habituales, son más lógicas y posibles en el día a día. 

Una pregunta para los nativos de español:
Llamáis por teléfono a vuestros familiares y, ¿qué les decís? ¿hoy me a tocado la lotería o me ha tocado la lotería, sin "hoy"?


----------



## blasita

loudspeaker said:


> Una pregunta para los nativos de español:
> Llamáis por teléfono a vuestros familiares y, ¿qué les decís? ¿hoy me a tocado la lotería o me ha tocado la lotería, sin "hoy"?


Hola, Loudspeaker. El "hoy" no es estrictamente necesario, pero perfectamente posible dependiendo del contexto. _Me ha tocado la lotería hoy_: para mí perfecto.

Mi duda sigue siendo si en inglés británico se puede usar algo parecido.


----------



## loudspeaker

blasita said:


> Hola, Loudspeaker. El "hoy" no es estrictamente necesario, pero perfectamente posible dependiendo del contexto. _Me ha tocado la lotería hoy_: para mí perfecto.
> Mi duda sigue siendo si en inglés británico se puede usar algo parecido.


Hola, Blasita:
Imagínate que te toca el gordo de Navidad...dirías "hoy me ha tocado el gordo" o "me ha tocado el gordo" (¿?) , cuando se lo cuentas a tu familia el mismo día en el que se celebra el sorteo. 
No digo que no sea posible usar "hoy", me refiero a qué es lo más habitual. 
En cuanto al inglés británico, ya he puesto dos ejemplos en mi anterior mensaje en los que sí utilizaría "present perfect"  con "today".


----------



## blasita

Sí, en general, "Me ha tocado la lotería", "Acabo de enterarme de que me ha tocado ...", etc. sería lo más normal para mí también. Pero, claro, es que en tu último ejemplo estás también hablando de un día en el que todos sabemos que hay un sorteo.

En fin, que yo sí que puedo decir en español, por ejemplo: _No puedo jugar contigo mañana al tenis porque, fíjate lo que me ha pasado hoy: me he roto el pie/porque hoy (me he caído por las escaleras y) me he roto el pie_. No usaría normalmente _rompí_ en este caso porque en mi zona preferimos usar el compuesto, no porque sea en ningún caso incorrecto.

Por cierto, que se me ha pasado: gracias, Donbill, por tu última respuesta.


----------



## gooses67

donbill said:


> Hola blasita,
> 
> Supongamos que te llamo por teléfono a las 10 de la mañana para decirte que no puedo ir a tu fiesta esta noche. No sé si te diría _*I can't go to your party because I broke my leg* _or _*I can't go to your party because I've broken*_ _*my leg*_. Pero si precisara el contexto un poco más, diría *"I can't go to your party because I broke my leg* *earlier this morning"*. No diría _**I can't go to your party because I've broken my leg earlier this morning.*_
> 
> Imaginemos esta situación. Bailamos, y bailo con tanto entusiasmo que de repente me encuentro de bruces en el suelo eek. Medio muerto de vergüenza, diría, _*Blasita, I can't go on. I think I've broken my leg.
> 
> *_Saludos


Esto es un lio, asi te lo digo... Yo creía que el present perfect era para cosas bastante mas recientes que el simple past, porque así es en Español....
Saludos


----------



## loudspeaker

gooses67 said:


> Esto es un lio, asi te lo digo... Yo creía que el present perfect era para cosas bastante mas recientes que el simple past, porque así es en Español....
> Saludos


Precisamente, en los ejemplos de Donbill hay mucha similitud con el uso en español de España. 

Hay otros casos en los que el "present perfect"  en inglés no se parece en nada a como se usa en español, pero no es este el caso.


----------



## gooses67

loudspeaker said:


> Precisamente, en los ejemplos de Donbill hay mucha similitud con el uso en español de España.
> 
> Hay otros casos en los que el "present perfect"  en inglés no se parece en nada a como se usa en español, pero no es este el caso.


Ya...
Por cierto tienes muy buen Español...
Saludos


----------



## blasita

loudspeaker said:


> Precisamente, en los ejemplos de Donbill hay mucha similitud con el uso en español de España.
> 
> Hay otros casos en los que el "present perfect"  en inglés no se parece en nada a como se usa en español, pero no es este el caso.


No estoy de acuerdo con tu primera afirmación, sí con parte de la segunda (no se puede trasladar el pretérito perfecto compuesto a "present perfect" directamente en todos los casos). Insisto, porque lo creo necesario, en que hay diferencias regionales. Por ejemplo: 





> Pero si precisara el contexto un poco más, diría *"I can't go to your party because I broke my leg earlier this morning". No diría *I can't go to your party because I've broken my leg earlier this morning.*


En el español peninsular estándar (hay un par de regiones en las que el pretérito perfecto compuesto no se usa igual que en el resto de España), no se usaría "rompí" (_broke_) en este caso. Sí que yo podría decir: _No puedo ir a la fiesta (que tú das, a tu fiesta) porque (me ha pasado X y) me he roto la pierna esta mañana (pronto, _etc._)._


----------



## loudspeaker

Bueno,  Blasita, es que en Madrid el uso del pretérito perfecto es obsesivo, aunque no todo el mundo se excede en su uso. 
Ejemplos: 
Ayer he visto a tu hermana. 
Esta mañana temprano me he caído por las escaleras; era muy temprano e iba medio dormida (y ya son las 12 de la noche cuando lo estás contando). 

No estoy diciendo que sea incorrecto pero, claro, cualquier comparación con el inglés es irrelevante en este caso. 
En otras zonas de España esos ejemplos serían en pasado simple (como el que ha puesto Donbill, y al que tú haces referencia en tu último mensaje). 
En los libros de texto de español para extranjeros te dan unas reglas generales para poder utilizar los tiempos correctamente, que de eso se trata a fin de cuentas, sin entrar en análisis con el español de otras regiones porque, si no, sería una locura para el estudiante.


----------



## blasita

loudspeaker said:


> Bueno,  Blasita, es que en Madrid el uso del pretérito perfecto es obsesivo, aunque no todo el mundo se excede en su uso.
> Ejemplos:
> Ayer he visto a tu hermana. *Yo esto nunca lo diría y soy de Madrid de toda la vida. Lo correcto y lo que decimos por aquí es: Ayer vi a tu hermana.
> *
> Esta mañana temprano me he caído por las escaleras; era muy temprano e iba medio dormida (y ya son las 12 de la noche cuando lo estás contando). *Perfectamente correcto y posible por estos lares.*
> 
> No estoy diciendo que sea incorrecto pero, claro, cualquier comparación con el inglés es irrelevante en este caso. *Es que yo nunca he establecido una relación entre español e inglés: han sido otros foreros, no yo.
> *
> En otras zonas de España esos ejemplos serían en pasado simple (como el que ha puesto Donbill, y al que tú haces referencia en tu último mensaje. *Como yo dije, solo en un par de regiones, no en la mía. El tema es que Donbill habla de uso en español, en general.
> *
> En los libros de texto de español para extranjeros te dan unas reglas generales para poder utilizar los tiempos correctamente, que de eso se trata a fin de cuentas, sin entrar en análisis con el español de otras regiones porque, si no, sería una locura para el estudiante. *No se trata de un único uso correcto; en este caso hay bastantes. El uso del pretérito perfecto simple y compuesto es correcto en el tema de este hilo. Creo que tener en cuenta las posibles diferencias regionales es importante a la hora de aprender un idioma como el español. El estudiante elegirá qué variedad necesita o prefiere y estudiará el idioma basándose en esa variedad en concreto.*


La pregunta de Ikazten es sobre el inglés y mi resumen es que no se usa en inglés por el "today" en este caso. La comparación con el uso peninsular del pretérito perfecto compuesto no parece que ayude a entenderlo. La razón que se da es que no se emplea cuando se especifica cuándo. Pero digo yo que será en este caso en concreto, ya que "today" sí se puede usar con el "present perfect".


----------



## loudspeaker

blasita said:


> Yo esto nunca lo diría y soy de Madrid de toda la vida. Lo correcto *y lo que decimos por aquí es*: Ayer vi a tu hermana.


No pretendo polemizar contigo, Blasita, pero lo que destaco en negrita no es exactamente así. 
Hay gente en Madrid que usa el pretérito perfecto compuesto con "ayer". No es la primera vez que lo oigo usar así. 

Más ejemplos:
"Primera noticia. Debo ser la vergüenza de los madrileños" (mensaje 12). 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2341097&langid=24

As for Madrid, I've heard all of these:
Ya/Hoy lo he hecho ~ Ya/Hoy lo hice.
*Lo he hecho ayer* ~ Lo hice ayer
Espero que lo hayas hecho / hicieras ya/hoy/ayer 
(Mensaje 25) 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1188882&page=2&p=11671780#post11671780



blasita said:


> Como yo dije, solo en un par de regiones, no en la mía. El tema es que Donbill habla de uso en español, en general.


Por eso mismo lo mencioné (mensaje 32), eso no se aprende en los libros de texto, sino yendo al país en cuestión. 


blasita said:


> No se trata de un único uso correcto; en este caso hay bastantes. El uso del pretérito perfecto simple y compuesto es correcto en el tema de este hilo. Creo que tener en cuenta las posibles diferencias regionales es importante a la hora de aprender un idioma como el español. El estudiante ya elegirá qué variedad necesita o prefiere.


En ningún momento he mencionado que el uso del pretérito perfecto simple y compuesto en español sea incorrecto en el tema de este hilo. 
Cuando un estudiante de español comienza a estudiar el idioma tiene dos posibilidades: aprender el español que se habla en España o el que se habla en el continente Americano (Guinea Ecuatorial no se contempla). Las posibles diferencias regionales (¡claro que son importantes!) que hay en un país se aprenden yendo allí. Es bastante difícil que aparezcan en un libro de texto de español para extranjeros por la sencilla razón de que hay miles; ídem para el inglés. 
¿Cómo se puede pretender incluir todas las variedades regionales en un libro de texto? Estaríamos hablando de una enciclopedia de bastantes tomos.  


blasita said:


> La pregunta de Ikazten es sobre el inglés y mi resumen es que no se usa en inglés por el "today" en este caso. La comparación con el uso peninsular del pretérito perfecto compuesto no parece que ayude a entenderlo. La razón que se da es que no se emplea cuando se especifica cuándo. Pero digo yo que será en este caso en concreto, ya que "today" sí se puede usar con el "present perfect".


Maticemos:
Donbill y Kayokid sí dirían, por ejemplo, "I broke my leg today" (mensajes 3 y 4) pero no "I've broken my leg today". Soundshift y yo no diríamos ni la una ni la otra (mensajes 26 y 27); I've broken my (lo que sea) , sí, y a continuación se explica qué pasó. 
Por supuesto, habrá diferencias regionales. 
El "present perfect" sí se puede usar con "today" (mensaje 27).

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Si te das cuenta, todos los madrileños de esos hilos han dicho que no lo usan y que no les suena bien. En conversación rápida y sin pensar demasiado se pueden cometer errores de esta clase y de otras, pero no es lo habitual. Aquí tienes un buen hilo sobre el uso de este tiempo verbal en Madrid: pretérito perfecto en Madrid. Te ruego que aportes allí, y no aquí, lo que estimes oportuno. Yo estaré encantada de responderte en ese hilo o en otro sobre el uso del compuesto en Madrid si es necesario.

Lo siento, pero por mi parte no voy a comentar nada más sobre este tema ni sobre otros porque no se refieren a la pregunta de este hilo.

Espero que, gracias a vuestra ayuda, Ikazten lo tenga claro ahora. Yo tengo que decir que para mí no lo está tanto.


----------



## innovator

I've heard the two options you wrote. I think it depends on the origin of the speaker.


----------



## loudspeaker

blasita said:


> Si te das cuenta, todos los madrileños de esos hilos han dicho que no lo usan y que no les suena bien. En conversación rápida y sin pensar demasiado se pueden cometer errores de esta clase y de otras, pero no es lo habitual. Aquí tienes un buen hilo sobre el uso de este tiempo verbal en Madrid: pretérito perfecto en Madrid. Te ruego que aportes allí, y no aquí, lo que estimes oportuno. Yo estaré encantada de responderte en ese hilo o en otro sobre el uso del compuesto en Madrid si es necesario.



No tengo nada que aportar en esos hilos porque ya sabía desde hace tiempo que el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto con "ayer" es incorrecto (gracias, de todos modos), pero lo que sí tengo muy claro es que en Madrid hay gente que sí lo utiliza, algo que al parecer, te cuesta reconocer. Y no, no todos los madrileños de esos hilos han dicho que no lo usan (ver 1.er enlace del mensaje 37). 
El tema central de un hilo hay veces que se desvía porque es necesario hacer puntualizaciones; no somos robots. 
Un saludo


----------



## blasita

No, me temo que no eso lo que he dicho o lo que he querido dar a entender. Y sí, he hablado o intentado hablar también de uso, no solo de corrección. Abre ese hilo del que doy enlace y seguro que todo estará más claro.  Como he mencionado antes, lo siento mucho pero no voy a comentar nada más en este hilo (te he mandado un MP con más información). A mí siempre me interesa cada comentario, pero es que, además, este hilo trata sobre "hoy", no sobre "ayer". Me parece que todo se puede estar liando un poco y que esto no ayuda a responder la pregunta original. Solo mi humilde opinión. Otro saludo.

Como a Innovator, a mí también me parecía que podría tratarse de un mera diferencia regional, pero no parece que así sea o que sea solo eso en este caso. Aunque me temo que yo creo que es que no lo entiendo bien.


----------



## Fée du chocolat

Oommgggg!!!! Me duele la cabeza de tantas notas! Y ya me confundi. :-(

▶I have to go to the doctor because I have broken my leg.

▶I have to go to the doctor, I broke my leg.

¿Cuál es la correcta?

Broke my leg (Rompí mi pierna)
I've broken... (He roto mi pierna)

¿Se traduciría asi?

Gracias.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Fée du chocolat:

Si buscamos una traducción estándar, en principio diría que sí. Pero donde unos usan _I broke my leg_ yo también usaría _me he roto la pierna_ (por cierto, yo nunca diría _he roto mi pierna _o_ rompí mi pierna_ porque no me suena natural). Por estos lares preferiríamos usar el pretérito _me rompí_ si hay una referencia temporal explícita (_ayer_, etc.) o si hace algo más de tiempo que ocurrió —por lo que en esa oración no lo emplearía, ya que no es normal que se espere mucho para ir al médico—.

Es decir, puede depender de tu uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto, que puede diferir del mío.

Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Fée du chocolat said:


> Oommgggg!!!! Me duele la cabeza de tantas notas! Y ya me confundi. :-(
> 
> ▶I have to go to the doctor because I have broken my leg.
> 
> ▶I have to go to the doctor, I broke my leg.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la correcta?
> 
> Broke my leg (Rompí mi pierna)
> I've broken... (He roto mi pierna)
> 
> ¿Se traduciría asi?
> 
> Gracias.


Sí, así se traduciría, sólo repara en que "he roto mi pierna" suena a que te lo hiciste tú mismo y a propósito. En su lugar di: me rompí *la* pierna.


----------



## Fée du chocolat

blasita said:


> Hola, Fée du chocolat:
> 
> Si buscamos una traducción estándar, en principio diría que sí. Pero donde unos usan _I broke my leg_ yo también usaría _me he roto la pierna_ (por cierto, yo nunca diría _he roto mi pierna _o_ rompí mi pierna_ porque no me suena natural). Por estos lares preferiríamos usar el pretérito _me rompí_ si hay una referencia temporal explícita (_ayer_, etc.) o si hace algo más de tiempo que ocurrió —por lo que en esa oración no lo emplearía, ya que no es normal que se espere mucho para ir al médico—.
> 
> Es decir, puede depender de tu uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto, que puede diferir del mío.
> 
> Saludos.



Holaaa! Gracias!

Jajaja bueno si, yo también digo "me rompi" fué sólo algo momentáneo, sin pensar en. 

Muchas gracias! Eres muy linda.


----------



## Fée du chocolat

Nipnip said:


> Sí, así se traduciría, sólo repara en que "he roto mi pierna" suena a que te lo hiciste tú mismo y a propósito. En su lugar di: me rompí *la* pierna.



Aawww!! Holaaa!! Mil gracias!!!

Sip, jajaja. No se porque lo escribí asi.

Esque estoy estudiando. Y mientras más leeo y explico a otra persona me confundo más. 

Como dicen " yo solo se que no se nada" por que mientras mas aprendo, se que no se nada. Me faltan montañas por aprender.

Estoy explicando un par de temas, pero a veces no se como explicarme. Entonces me confundo. Aaahh!! Es demasiado! Jajaja.

Muchas gracias a ambas.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hola.

I suspect "I have to go to the doctor, I broke my leg" is not satisfactory. I think one ought to write "I have to go to the doctor. I broke my leg"

In "I have to go to the doctor because I have broken my leg" one can dispense with the "because" and say "I have to go to the doctor. I've broken my leg"

Now we can compare two well-formed utterances: "I have to go to the doctor. I broke my leg " and "I have to go to the doctor. I've broken my leg." 

My opinion is that the latter is a transparent instance of the correct use of the English Present Perfect. The speaker updates the hearer's state of knowledge: his leg is *now* broken as a consequence of some—unnamed & undated—past accident). It's an emergency and going to a doctor is in order.

The former sentence might be supplemented thus: "I have to go to the doctor. I broke my leg _when I served in Viet Nam, and once in a while I feel a pain in ..._". Notice that you can't do anything like that with the latter utterance we examined above.

That said, I should add that "I have to go to the doctor. I broke my leg" would most certainly be used as a synonym for "I have to go to the doctor. I've broken my leg" by most people in the US.

GS


----------



## donbill

¡AY! De hecho no importa mucho.

I have to go to the doctor because I broke my leg this morning.
I have to go to the doctor because I've just broken my leg.

De todos modos, tienes una pierna quebrada/fracturada/rota y sabes lo que tienes que hacer.

Un saludo


----------

